# Router built sofa end table.



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Another item that was pretty much built entirely with the router. (As requested and designed by the wife).  










The 'slots' in the end table sides were cut using a very simple jig and the M12V plunge router using a 1/2" straight bit.










A roundover was then added to all slots to soften the edges.










The ends were then shaped with a single template moved from one side to the other.










The wood is Blue Pine from a local lumber yard -- purchased when they had a 'hobby wood' sale @ $0.05/linear foot. (It was originally cut as T&G flooring -- the hobby wood sale is for those pieces they could not use for flooring due to splits, knots, etc).

All together -- about $0.40 worth of wood, a few screws and a couple inches of dowel rod. 

Finished with clear water based polyurethane.

In place:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I really like the grain on that wood and the style of your table design. Yet another great project from Stans workshop!


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

beautiful little piece,, Stan,,, interesting species of wood,,never heard of blue pine,,, If I could stumble across some of that,,, I think I would be temped to make some stuff out of soft woods again,,, it would be a crime to slop paint on top of that wood,,,


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW Great job Stan. I like the way the wood turned out.


----------

